# Bulgaria 5th october



## BETarda (Oct 5, 2009)

*Match / Event: Beroe - Pirin
Market: Under/Over
Pick: under 2,5
Odds: 1.7
Stake: 7
Bookie: Expekt*


The last match of the round is hard to be labeled as exciting. Even though both teams have been overperforming so far, they have different styles of playing, Beroe is under way to safety being close to sign a new sponsor, etc., etc., still both teams are quite unable to show quality football and when quality is missing, when creativeness isn't there - the most expected result is a dull match with almost no goals. Beroe had the advantage to be underestimated becaue of their financial problems and struggles in the recent years, so they had a flying start, scoring some goals and reaching the 7th position on the table, something no one expected. Of course, after that start, the teams are much more careful playing against them, which resulted to the expected slowing down and scoring difficulties. Beroe had a couple of struggling unders - 1-0 against the worst team in the table Svoge and 0-0 against a much worse than expected Cherno more, to lose away to Chernomorets 2-1 and losing one important player through suspension, red carded back then (Ivanov - scored the only goal against Svoge). Pirin on the other side can be rated as the ultimate unders team. In 6 of their 7 matches so far, they finished 1-0, 0-0 or 0-1. They have the worst attack in the championship but also a very dense and devoted defensive style, which gave them quite some points so far.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 5, 2009)

Great write up, are you from Bulgaria ?
What do you think about Levski's current state  :evil:


----------

